# Snails in axolotl tank



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Weve found a number of tiny snails in the axoltls tank, think there are about 5 weve seen so far, up to about 1.5mm long.

Guessing that they must have come in with some live plants (although Ive not added any in the last 3 months or so). Are they likely to be safe to leave in there or should I remove them? I presume they will be feeding on bacteria/waste in the water?


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

As long as they are smallish they will be fine. I get them occasionally and I have seen my axolotl eat them off the glass. They don't bother them or me. If you want to get rid of some, I have heard you can float a piece of lettuce and the snails will accumulate on this.


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Cheers for the reply, theyre not concerning me at all at the moment, obviously if the tank was overrun it would be a different matter. Ill keep an eye on the numbers, I dont think wolverine will have any problems eating them once theyre a bit bigger, just as long as they dont get a bit as the land snails!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

They're probably what are known as wandering snails. They often appear in tanks which have plants. They're a a pest in aquariums. Snails in the aquarium


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Good tip is to soak plants overnight in carbonated water - kills off any eggs etc and does no harm to the plants


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

If they over-populate, you can always squash them against the glass- my clawed frogs love crushed snails!:lol2:


----------

